# einen Trendverlauf online aufzeigen ohne Speicherung der Werte



## cino (19 März 2009)

Hallllllloooooo,

Unbekannter Typ ARRAY [0..144] OF STTrend beim Einfügen eines Trenddiagramms entstanden.
Wer bitte kann helfen?


----------



## trinitaucher (20 März 2009)

cino schrieb:


> Sobald ich jedoch das Programm compalieren möchte, deutet dieses auf eine Fehlermeldung (FEHLER 3740, Unbekannter Typ ARRAY [0..144] OF STTrend).


Die Deklaration muss so aussehen:

```
VAR
  myVar: ARRAY [0..144] OF STTrend;
END_VAR
```
Wo und wie ist denn *STTrend* deklariert? Scheint mir eine Struktur zu sein. Die Deklaration muss unter "Datentypen" erfolgen und wie folgt aussehen (Beispiel)

```
TYPE STTrend:
    STRUCT
        bVar1:BOOL;
        iVar2: INT;
    END_STRUCT
END_TYPE
```
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/tcplccontrol/html/tcplcctrl_struct.htm

ach ja: *achte auf Syntax- bzw. Rechtschreibfehler!*


----------



## cino (20 März 2009)

Coole Sache Trinitaucher,

werde ich am montag gleich probieren...vielen vielen dank.
Die Deklaration hatte ich bei den globalen Variablen.


----------



## cino (20 März 2009)

Hi Trinitaucher,

ich habs versucht 
Ein Funktionsblock erstellt, und im Deklartionsanteil folgendes reingeschrieben:

VAR_INPUT
     Trend    :ARRAY [1..144] OF STTrend;
VAR_END

und im Programmbereich:
TYP STTrend;
      STRUCT
           a_pt100 :REAL;
      END_STRUCT
END_TYP  





...bin glaub zu blöd...hat nicht geklappt, gleicher fehler :-(


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2009)

cino schrieb:


> Hi Trinitaucher,
> 
> ich habs versucht
> Ein Funktionsblock erstellt, und im Deklartionsanteil folgendes reingeschrieben:
> ...



Lies mal bitte diesen Link: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/tcplccontrol/html/tcplcctrl_struct.htm , den trinitaucher dir gegeben hat. (Gleich die erste Zeile)

STTrend nicht im Programmbereich, sondern unter Datentypen deklarieren!


----------



## trinitaucher (20 März 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wo und wie ist denn STTrend deklariert? Scheint mir eine Struktur zu sein. *Die Deklaration muss unter "Datentypen" erfolgen *und wie folgt aussehen (Beispiel)


... 
(das erste mal mich selbst zitiert )


----------



## cino (23 März 2009)

Naja Trinitaucher,

irgendwann ist immer das erste mal, oder?
Leute, ich habe jetzt so einige Foren durchgestöbert, scheint als sei dieses ein gängiges Problem unter Laien zu sein. 
Kann es denn wirklich so schwer sein?
Ich will doch nur, dass mir vorerst nur die Werte eines einzigen Temp.sensors aufgezeigt werden, um zu sehen, ob das überhaupt so funkt in meinem Panel, wie ich es mir vorstelle.
Wieder zur Sorge: Trenddiagranm eingefügt, Zeitachse definiert für 6 Tage (8640min), Unterteilung in Tage (1440min), Genauigkeit entspricht 1 Stunde (60min),
im Reiter Datentypen ein neues Objekt erstellt und das nachfolgende geschrieben:

TYP STTrend;
      STRUCT
           a_pt100 :REAL;
      END_STRUCT
END_TYP  

und global folgendes:     Trend    :ARRAY [1..144] OF STTrend;
Nichtsdestotrotz werden die Fehler immer mehr, na toll
Diese befinden sich im Anhang und beziehen sich auf die Bibliotheken.

Auf der Seite von Karl Gebhardt habe ich doch glatt ein CoDeSys-Beispiel dafür gefunden, der hat ein kleines Programm für ne Trendanzeige drin (juhuu, dachte ich:-D). Jedenfalls hat der kein Array drin und wenn ich öffne, öffnen sich ne Menge Masken auf, die sich ebenfalls auf die Bibliotheken beziehen und vom Zielsystem unterstützt werden müssen.
SysLibSocket.lib
SysLibMen.lib
SysLibTime.lib
SysLibFile.lib....liegt es wohl daran( Fragen über Fragen)?

Wenn ich diese Programm jedoch übersetzen möchte-jetzt kommts-verweist auch dieses aufn ARRAY [...] OF STTrend...na toll

1, Bin ich zu dumm, weil ich nicht binär denken kann?
2, Könnte es daran liegen, dass mir die Bibliotheken fehlen?
3, und und und....

Ralle und Taucher, ihr bekommt von mir einen Freifahrtsschein, d.h., ihr dürft lachen *ROFL*

Danke nochmal für die bisherige Anteilnahme


----------



## trinitaucher (23 März 2009)

Ähmm... du verwendest TwinCAT?
Möglicherweise versuchst du die ganze Zeit ein CoDeSys-Beispiel in TwinCAT zu implementieren.
Das kann gehen, muss aber nicht. Anhand der Fehlermeldungen scheint mir der Compiler nach diversen Datentypen zu suchen, die er nicht findet.

Nimm für TwinCAT im Zweifel *immer* die Bibliotheken von Beckhoff. Gerade was die Visu angeht, wird an dieser Stelle scheinbar nicht alles unterstützt. Das deckt sich mit Erfahrungen, die andere Kollegen gemacht haben.


----------



## cino (23 März 2009)

Ja genau, wäre es Codesys mit Waggo, hätte ich hier einen Kollegen der sich damit auskennt.
Bei mir handelt es sich um einen Touchpanel mit einem CE-Betriebssystem in Verbindung mit einem Buskoppler (BK1120) der Fa. Beckhoff.
Im Grund müsste ich jetzt schauen, ob diese Bibliotheken bei mir vorhanden sind, oder sind diese standartmässig implementiert?


----------



## cino (24 März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das jetzt hinbekommen mit der Trendanzeige:-D.
Was fehlte war die Bibliothek "SysLibAlarmTrend.lib", die ich manuell eingefügt habe.
ABER, noch ne Frage an Euch alle:
Ich arbeite von einem externen PC aus, so dass ich von dort alles konfiguriere und rüber boote. Auf meinem PC stimmt das Datum und die Zeit, jedoch wenn ich in den "RUN-Modus" wechsle bzw. mich einlogge, zeigt mir mein Touchpanel eine komplett falsche Zeit und Datum.
Ich habe schon im Touchpanel nachgesehen, ob dessen Zeit falsch eingestellt ist, dem ist aber nicht so, wovon ich auf erste ausgehe.
Weiss da jemand Rat, woran das liegen könnte?

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Fx64 (30 März 2009)

Hallo,

Versuch mal in Deinem Main folgendes noch einzubauen:

Im Main(Declare) bitte: 


    gettime:CurTimeEx;

Der Aufruf im Main:

getTime(SystemTime:=systime, timedate:= systimestruct);

Viele Grüße


----------

